# Real World Gas Mileage MPGs?



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

Owners:
What kind of real-world gas mileage are you folks getting?
4.0L or 3.8L, please specify.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

We bought our Black Routan in VA. On the 800 mile drive home, the new 4.0L got 23.6 MPG, and we took the scenic but hilly route through PA on I-81. If we had taken I-95, it would have been a less hilly trip and the mileage might well have been better. 
Awesome vehicle for trips! and we only saw one other Routan.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

3.8 liter here, 15 to 16 in the city and 21 on the freeway at 70 mph.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

3.8 with only 2 full tanks since new, but so far averaging around 17.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_3.8 liter here, 15 to 16 in the city and 21 on the freeway at 70 mph.

18 all day long, AC running, 'in town'
24 a leisurely drive to work on the Parkway, no AC, 65-70MPH
I DID manage to hit 30.4 on the same drive buy using all the tricks and driving between 50 and 60 MPH


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

3.8l 16-19 in town highway 21-25. The 25 was the most I have ever seen and that was on a eight hour drive.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

I have the 4.0/6speed and my Routan is averaging 17 city 25 highway. The 4.0 engine is terrific and acceleration is better than the Honda or Toyota vans I sampled. The engine easily overpowers traction but the engine sounds like a a swarm of angry hornets in a metal trash barrel. 
I like my VWChryslerTaxpayerFiat Crouton.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

3.8L V6 with 13000 miles. Never seen any MPG better than 24. I only drive the routan on long trip because it is such a gas guzzler.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

4.0L: averaged 9.3L/100km for a 230 km drive almost all highway @ 100 kph or so with the AC going. Converting for US: 25 mpg for a 144 mile drive @ 60 mph with AC running the full time. Still breaking the engine in...only have 400km (250 miles) on the odometer.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (routancan)*

With 4.0L SEL - first long trip - Chicago NW 'burbs through Green Bay and on to MI U.P. to Mich Tech Univ in Houghton, first tank 20.99/mpg (through the 'burbs and road construction between IL and WI), last tank an astounding 27.26/mpg from Green Bay through fairly light traffic home; always about 5 MPH higher than local speed limits (lots of radar traps out and about). The 'instant' MPG readout (or is it average?) shows 23.5 so I'm pretty happy with it. Full load going up (returning college student stuff, 3 people) light load going back - BTW, I've been using the mid-range (89 octane) gas because it will typically make some difference (as per owner's manual). We also own a smart passion coupe which runs best on premium (as per MBenz) so others may wish to try both on long trips to see if it makes a difference. The power from the 4.0L for on ramps and passing is great, although I'm comparing it to our '97 Dodge Gr Caravan with the 3.3L with 110K miles on it. The Routan trans does take good advantage of a very low OD ratio at highway speeds which I'm sure helps with mileage. This is no sports car but it doesn't wallow through the long curves and hills in the U.P. -- so far we love it!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

i bottomed out with this past tank, of 16.6 MPG, that was the official suburban useage! 
ie. drop kids off at daycare, idling waiting for the bus, no trip over 4 miles. drop off to dance class, drive troughs,


----------



## vwspeed (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

I'm officially bummed about the mileage from the Routan, we're averaging 17.1 over the last few tanks. 80% of driving is on highway 60-80mph, cruising at around 2k rpm. I've even reset the average mpg on the computer while cruising at 70, and still only got 21mpg at best. I'm not sure where they get 25 on the window sticker, unless something is very wrong with out van.
Our previous van ('01 T&C 3.8L averaged 18.5mpg) - rated 17-23. I would expect a vehicle rated 17-25 would get at least 1mpg more than our previous vehicle.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (vwspeed)*

so far (and we're still around 800 miles total) we've been averaging 17.5 consistently, 4.0 running 89 octane (as recommended) about 50/50 highway and city


----------



## pagenandy (Sep 14, 2009)

4.0 SEL - last fill up was only 12.8 MPG combined city and hwy (mainly city). Lots of hills in our area. Best we've had was on a 4 hour drive, got up to 21 MPG HWY. Not happy with our mileage so far (since we'd had a 2001 MPV that got us 18), but I'll give the 89 octane gas a chance. Maybe we'll pick up a couple of miles, but I'm doubtful...


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

Just passed the 4000 mile mark with our 4.0L SEL. Still 24 mpg highway. Tried 89-octane fuel - no improvement. Local driving around home is about 18. Not too many traffic lights or idling times around here.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (cscsc)*

4.0 SEL
I had 29 MPG on the fuel economy read out for an extended period of time on a long smooth drive to Crater Lake. Only 1000 miles so far, however, so no definite numbers yet.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (vwspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwspeed* »_I'm officially bummed about the mileage from the Routan, we're averaging 17.1 over the last few tanks. 


I Know how you guys drive up in Minn, its all stoplight drag races to 60 MPH, then stop.. repeat.
my Cobolt Rent-a-junk was getting 15.5 over the week i had it.
also, there is no flat pieces of land up there, your either going UP a huge hill, or down..


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:34 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

4th fill up !
so far:
17.30
17.52
17.50
17.19
btw we have an SEL premium that has the factory roof rack and cross bars, I am going to remove the cross bars to see if it makes a difference


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (RobMan8023)*

3.8 L here... 
City = 15-17 10% Ethanol / 16-18 pure gas
HWY = 19-21 10% Ethanol / 22-24 pure gas
mixed City+HWY full tank AVG = 17-19 10% Ethanol / 19-23 pure gas
Worst full tank mileage = 17.2 /10% eth
Best full tank mileage = 22.8 /pure


----------



## vwspeed (Aug 12, 2001)

We just got back from a 500 mile round trip to South Dakota from Minneapolis and only averaged 18mpg. How the hell does this vehicle get rated for 25mpg highway?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (vwspeed)*

We've been on a New England rountrip almost 2000 miles, cargo box, 5 bikes on the hitch, 5 people and got about 22 mpg overall. Can't complain..


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

UPDATE:

Drove with the entire Fam to VA Beach this weekend, had time to really see some different senerios,
Set cruse control, reset trip computer, then drive about 30 miles
28.6 at 58MPH
27.1 at 62MPH
25.8 at 65MPH

Tire pressure, 37PSI all around, no roofrack, Outside temp ~ 70 degrees, lights ON

After the Entire 190Mils trip, with stop n goes, stopping for a stack of 'pee breaks' she averaged out to 26.1


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:53 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## roblight (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (redzone98)*

Engine?
Number of people?
A/C on?


----------



## astrics (Oct 27, 2009)

4.0 L - 10,000 miles so far
City: 12-13 mpg
Highway:17-18 mpg @ 80-85 mph


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Fuel Consumption*

Our VR6 (2.8L) '03 Eurovan gets 16-ish around town and 20-ish on the highway and it's shaped like a toaster. You guys aren't doing too bad (for the most part). Enjoy your Routans!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Real World Gas Mileage MPGs? (roblight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roblight* »_Engine?
Number of people?
A/C on?


3.8L, 2 "normal" weight adults, 2 little kiddies. with about 150lbs of cargo
no AC


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

2009 VW Routan SEL (4.0L)... I have to say the EPA estimates on city/highway of 17/25 is SPOT ON. The first 500 miles of the minivan netted us 17.5 city average. 
Just this Thanksgiving weekend, we took the Routan to a 1,500 mile road trip (back+forth total)... my observations:
NOTE: This is with 4 adults + 2 small children w/ carseats... and plenty of baggage. I didn't just rely on the MPG reading on the console, I measure mileage by using the full tank of gas vs. miles driven method (which is the most accurate way of measuring actual fuel consumption):
using 89oct = ~24 MPG (highway)
using 87oct = ~23 MPG (highway)
On the first and last leg of our roadtrip (Central valley, CA - Los Angeles. ~250 miles), it was just me, my wife and our 1 year old daughter. Used 89oct and we netted a whooping 25.3 MPG.

_Modified by tipoytm at 2:56 PM 11-30-2009_


_Modified by tipoytm at 3:16 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## makko327 (Dec 9, 2009)

09 SEL 4.0
2 adult 1 toddler
2 fifty lbs dogs 
250 lb luggage(approx)
89 octane gas 
25.8 mi/gal average at 68 - 75 mph


_Modified by makko327 at 12:35 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

3.8L using 87 octane regular with 10%ethanol
2 Adults, 4 dogs and a lot of stuff
Avg. 22mph highway at 70mph


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (linus69)*

4.0 89octane trip from charlotte, nc to Cleveland , TN via Atlanta running 75-80 got me 25.4 mpg by calculator, 23.2 by cluster


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

you guys should use Fuelly, makes it so much easier.
Here is the fuelly page for our Routan:
http://www.fuelly.com/driver/71sbeetle/routan


----------

